# Bochs drm driver



## pounch (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I started working on the bochs ( and also QXL ) drm driver using the incredible work done around the drm-kmod port.
Currently it compiles, it loads well in the kernel, but alas the screen remains desperately black 

I attach the boot verbose ( hw.dri.debug = 255 ) and the Xorg.0.log

I don't understand, everything looks good, but it looks like the driver is freezing.
If someone can help me ?


----------

